# Here is my 40 breeder...



## audioman (Jan 13, 2013)

Tons of guppy's, some cats, and snails...all live plants


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

If I was a fish, I could live in that. Nice.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice. Are those Guppy's that blue or is it the light?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice! Terra cotta pots are great in tanks, fish adore them.


----------

